# New CCP Heaver availability date?



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Just curious?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I've pulled the trigger, rods / blanks are in manufacture and I'm hoping to have them in hand by early June.



Tommy


----------

